# dhcdbd problem?

## muebi

Hi, 

I keep getting weired messages in my /var/log/messages regarding dhcdbd such as:

rc-scripts: ERROR:  cannot start dhcdbd as net.eth0 could not start

or 

dhcdbd[4547] trap invalid opcode ip:40ae60 sp:7fff95a9e120 error:0 in dhcdbd[400000+15000]

The last message popped up today and made my X environment fail to fire up. Does anybody know what it means and where/what the problem is?

----------

## Mike Hunt

Why doesn't net.eth0 start? Missing kernel driver?

Obviously all networked services will fail to start when there is no network.  Please re-check your network configuration.

----------

## desultory

Moved from Portage & Programming to Networking & Security.

----------

